# Moisture/Water in a headlight



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone had any trouble with moisture in their headlight housing. We have an 09 and the passenger side headlight has water droplets over a fairly good area of the interior housing. My wife stopped by the dealer and said this wasn't an issue as these light housings are vented. Well the explination from the dealer that it would go away with the heat of the lights causing the water to evaporate, hasn't happened. I am a bit old school I guess and don't like the idea of water being near the bulb and it's connections.
Has anyone heard of this "vented" situation, and if so when can I amticipate the condensation looking water droplets to go away??
I m not happy with the response to the trouble, and thought I would see if anyone else had the same issue before I went back to the dealer myself and delt with it.
_Modified by GSKI006 at 10:11 AM 3-6-2010_


_Modified by GSKI006 at 10:24 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (GSKI006)*

Not an issue with the Routan yet, but I have a 04 Chrysler PT Cruiser that is doing that on the passenger side headlight housing.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (linus69)*

Do you have Hid or Halogen?
I have the hids and did have a small bit of moisture in my passenger side light. It has since gone away. Light are "vented" however with hids they do not get that hot and you can have trouble getting the water to evaporate. best thing to do is drive or sit with the high-beams on. they will help with the water.


----------



## Tsip85 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (GSKI006)*

My Routan is brand new and i have not had this problem YET. However, I have read somewhere else that this is a problem with the Routan. When I was first looking to by one, my wife and I looked at a 2009 SEL that only had 7000 miles on it. I noticed and pointed out to my wife that there was moisture in one of the head light housings. This is not a "normal" thing. the service dept needs to come up with a better response and it is something that should be fixed.


----------



## GSKI006 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (Tsip85)*

Our Routan barely has 2000 miles and this just doesn't seem right. I will be doing a bit more research, and talking with some people to see what this is about. I iwll keep this updated.


----------



## hockeypuck08 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (GSKI006)*

I had the same issue on my 2009 Routan SEL. I just had the dealer replace the headlight during my 6K service. It was covered under warranty.


----------



## Rcredsox (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Moisture/Water in a headlight (GSKI006)*

I had the same isssue. I was taking it to the deal for another issuse but wanted them to take a look at it, I had asked if it was covered under the bumper to bumper warranty, but he said that it wasn't. he took a look at it and found out that it was a seal problem and replaced it frree of charge.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine has it and less thank 2K total miles


----------



## hockeypuck08 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (blizno)*

The condensation started showing up on mine pretty much from day one and never went away. It just didn't bothered me enough to get it fixed right away so I waited until my first scheduled service. 
BTW...I called ahead and made sure they had the part before I bought the car in. They replaced it without a fuss or anything.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (hockeypuck08)*

I'm having the same issue. Passenger side headlight is showing way too much condensation for it to be normal. A small coating is normal, droplets is not. I don't anticipate it going away, but I will have it dealt with at the first service as well...


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

RobMan8023 said:


> I'm having the same issue. Passenger side headlight is showing way too much condensation for it to be normal. A small coating is normal, droplets is not. I don't anticipate it going away, but I will have it dealt with at the first service as well...


Follow-up: I let my pax side headlight air out by removing the highbeam/DRL bulb for about a week to give it more ventilation. I have since put the bulb back in and concensation has yet to reappear. If it does I'll bring it up at my next service...you guys might want to give that a shot for at least a temporary solution.


----------



## migdom (Mar 19, 2001)

Mine developed this problem on the passenger side soon after purchasing. Dealer covered under warranty...after the second visit though


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

You mean like this?










It actually got much worse as it continued to rain. Dealer is going to replace it next week.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

The moisture came back. It's worse than ever. Much worse than the picture above. Top-to-bottom droplets of water. Will have it looked at when I bring it in for the 24k service...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Condensation*

There is a rectangular gasket at the back inside corner of the headlamp assembly. Check to make sure it is still there. It almost looks like it could be a vent to let pressure out of the light in hot conditions.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There was a guy on Fleabay that sells OEM H.I.D. housings and he actually intalls a vent tube to prevent the moisture build up. Seems to be prevalent in the H.I.D. housings.

Here is the guys light

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLK...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the same problem with the passenger side headlight. I reseated the light bulb and condensation went away.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

Took mine in for the 24k service and the dealership installed a whole new headlight. They made it sound like it was a known issue. They also took care of some recalls: power sliding door harness, front facia foam?, and the A/C line...

All in all happy with Hamilton Imports yet again...


----------

